# Lodge Attire



## wwinger (Apr 3, 2011)

Recently I sent the following email to the officers of the two lodges I belong to. 



> To: Officers of 33 and 81
> 
> Brethren,
> 
> ...



I have received comments, both negative a positive. Here is one of them:




> This is the page I am on in regard to the message: I firmly believe that it is the internal and not the external virtues that qualify a Mason, still I believe in decorum. For me this means a persons best foot forward and not his best shoe. Our brethren around the world with less fortune than we enjoy and our local lodge brothers that may not have the coin to sport lack tie are no less the Mason than our Grand Master himself. Our recent younger, less formally attired, brothers work better that any I have heard any where else or than those any better dressed.


I would like to have your comments. My letter was my opinion. I would like to hear yours.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Apr 3, 2011)

From the comment you shared...


> ...I firmly believe that  it is the internal and not the external virtues that qualify a Mason,  still I believe in decorum. For me this means a persons best foot  forward and not his best shoe...


The Brother who made that statement has missed the point of "internal" and "external" virtues defining the man. "Decorum" would demand one's best shoe as well. It needn't be an expensive Italian model. It simply needs to be one's "best" shoe. I don't care if a Brother wears sneakers to Lodge, if that is the best set of footwear he can afford to put on his feet. That he had enough regard for the import of the Lodge's proceedings to dress accordingly is what matters, not what that dress consists of.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 3, 2011)

Personally you have to see it from this point of view:

Many Grand Jurisdictions & their Lodges require its members (officers & members) to wear not just coat & tie, but tuxedo. I find that Texas is VERY relaxed in this aspect.

That being said, both of my lodges #1356 & #511 requires its Officers to wear Coat & Tie, and regular members to wear attire appropriate to Sunday Church Service. Of course the officers usually go the extra step and actually wear suits. We do have a summer dress (during the hot weeks) that allows the officers to leave the coats at home, unless it is a special occasion or official visit.

I personally agree with the coat and tie requirement, but I can see where some of our more "relaxed" Brethren might have an issue... All I can say is, lead by example.


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Apr 3, 2011)

My lodge has no suit / tux requirement that I am aware of.  Officers have always worn suits (with a couple of exceptions).  The members of our lodge come as they are, for the most part.  Our lodge is comprised of older gentlemen and military folks.  I just glad they show up (lol)... we'll work on the suits as we go.

Personally, I wear a coat and tie at an absolute minimum - usually a suit.  I wear a uniform all day, every day... any opportunity I can get to wear something nicer, I take it.  Plus, I like to show some respect to the organization.


----------



## tom268 (Apr 3, 2011)

In Germany, black suit, white shirt and white tie or bow-tie are worn by every brother in every lodge. Some lodges add top hat for all, some brothers chose to wear a cut. It does not matter, if the suit is by Armani or from the local department store. What matters is, that we are all the same. The question of affordable and not affordable is much greater, when everybody can wear what he likes. Some wear t-shirt, others wear pinstripe like Al Capone. What shows social differences in a brotherhood more than these? And in the lodge, we all should be the same, as far as possible.

In addition, as it was mentioned in the starting post, a lodge meeting should be something special, something important, something valuable. And for such an event, we would dress up too, like a wedding or a baptism. Initiations, Passings and Raisings, these are life-changing events for the candidate. Often longer lasting than a marriage. We should dress up, to give this event the important look, that it earns.

Dressing up for a lodge meeting, is the first step in mental preparation for the degree work. With dressing up, we start to leave our day-to-day life and tip into that special fluidum of the lodge. That's why a lodgeroom don't have any windows, to block out the day-to-day life, and create a special sphere of solemn sincerity.

At at last, how can a man, who cannot even afford a simple tie, give money for those who are in need? He is in need himself. And we should not admit those, who are in need, but those, who are strong enough to help those in need. OK, that don't have to be neccessarily financial, but a brother should be that settled, that he can afford his dues and have enough money left over to buy a tie every two years or so.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Apr 3, 2011)

We wear suits to lodge meeting with no exceptions. If you not wearing one you will not get pass the tyler.


----------



## SWATFrog (Apr 3, 2011)

My lodge doesn't have strict dress code either. Being a Police Officer I wear a uniform daily so I dont even own a suit. I keep meaning to buy one. But it is hard to spend that kind of money on a suit ill bearly wear. In the mean time I just wear button up dress shirts and dress pants like Dockers. 

In the least I try to dress better on Festivals and Degree nights out of respect for the candidate.


----------



## wwinger (Apr 3, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> That he had enough regard for the import of the Lodge's proceedings to dress accordingly is what matters, not what that dress consists of.





Bro. Stewart said:


> All I can say is, lead by example.





Tony Siciliano said:


> I like to show some respect to the organization.





tom268 said:


> Initiations, Passings and Raisings, these are life-changing events for the candidate. Often longer lasting than a marriage. We should dress up, to give this event the important look, that it earns.





Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> We wear suits to lodge meeting with no exceptions. If you not wearing one you will not get pass the tyler.





SWATFrog said:


> In the least I try to dress better on Festivals and Degree nights out of respect for the candidate.



Brethren, thanks for taking the time to read my post and comment on it. I am particularly partial to the comments highlighted above, certainly because they tend to support my own views on the subject, but also because they demonstrate the seriousness with which each of you regards the subject matter. Thanks again. Hopefully more replies will be posted and we can also see the strong support which must exist for a contrarian view.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 4, 2011)

Remember that the membership of many of our rural Lodges is made up of working men- farmers, ranchers, & the like. For them, a clean, pressed pair of blue jeans is formal enough while still being comfortable. Many of us also wear sneakers so that others can tell that we are _real_ cowboys, and not truck drivers! :wink:

While I am not in favor of Brethren coming to Lodge in shorts, t-shirts, & flip-flops, I am also not in favor of making a Brother feel unwelcome due to his dress. I think we need to strike a reasonable balance, taking into account the Brother's circumstances. My $0.02.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Apr 4, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Remember that the membership of many of our rural Lodges is made up of working men- farmers, ranchers, & the like. For them, a clean, pressed pair of blue jeans is formal enough while still being comfortable. Many of us also wear sneakers so that others can tell that we are _real_ cowboys, and not truck drivers! :wink:
> 
> While I am not in favor of Brethren coming to Lodge in shorts, t-shirts, & flip-flops, I am also not in favor of making a Brother feel unwelcome due to his dress. I think we need to strike a reasonable balance, taking into account the Brother's circumstances. My $0.02.



This is more like the lodges that I belong to (o:


----------



## Ashlar (Apr 4, 2011)

We have no dress code here in Ky and for that I am thankful . Though I own several suits and sports coats and have a tie collection that some would envy (thanks to my wife) I am uncomfortable in a suit and tie and will not wear them unless absolutely needed . If I was FORCED to wear a suit and more especially a tux , I would not be an officer , nor would I be active . It is not who I am or who I want to be , and if Freemasonry can not except me for that , then Freemasonry does not need me . I do wear slacks and nice dress shirts .

All I know is I am a great ritualist , I mentor new Masons , I study Freemasonry most ever day , I am there for my Brethren and my lodge when needed and most importantly I try to be the best man and Mason I can be in and out of lodge and by myself NOT wearing a suit/tux to lodge does not change that fact .


----------



## Ol Kev (Apr 4, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> *Remember that the membership of many of our rural Lodges is made up of working men- farmers, ranchers, & the like. For them, a clean, pressed pair of blue jeans is formal enough while still being comfortable. *Many of us also wear sneakers so that others can tell that we are _real_ cowboys, and not truck drivers! :wink:
> 
> While I am not in favor of Brethren coming to Lodge in shorts, t-shirts, & flip-flops, I am also not in favor of making a Brother feel unwelcome due to his dress. I think we need to strike a reasonable balance, taking into account the Brother's circumstances. My $0.02.



While being one of the new kids on the block, something tells me that this becomes more of the norm the further west you go in Texas. What works in Dallas and Houston is not likely work as well, if at all, in the smaller places like those in the Panhandle, South Plains, and far West Texas.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't really know if there is a dress code for us in Oklahoma. I know that for my Initiation I was not informed of any particular dress code. I guess I had the idea in my head that everyone would be in a suit and tie. I have one suit and it no longer fits so I decided that since I didn't have one to wear I went with one of my nicer dress shirts, tie, and slacks. I got to lodge and I felt way over dressed compared to some that were there. Our Lodge is not a large one in a large city either. We are mostly made up of older gentlemen that are retirees, farmers, and the like. The other person that was initiated with me was from an even smaller lodge to the south of us. He wore a t-shirt, jeans, and tennis shoes. His dad who was also in attendance was dressed worse, for lack of a better term. If we were to have a dress code it would not change my opinion of anything. I am there learning as much as I can because I joined not for the dress but for what it offered me as a person. I am there to make myself better and I don't feel that a dress code is going to make me that. All that being said I think that there should be a minimum standard. Anything else above the minimum is even better.


----------



## Tx4ever (Apr 4, 2011)

A young brother was able to make a MM degree the other night straight from work . I was glad to have him , he kept saying " sorry for the way im dressed "  We dont have any formal dress code and im proud of it , starched jeans and shirts tucked in with collars are the norm. Being a 50 short with and 18 inch neck i dont have alot of choices in suits .


----------



## Casey (Apr 4, 2011)

At my lodge we are pretty lax, no shorts or flip flops definitely.  Most of our officers wear suits or at least a shirt and tie to meetings.  There is no requirement; it's just done b/c exactly like is said previously in other posts.  Now I will say this; I wear slacks and a button up shirt without a tie, or a polo to work everyday.  If I get caught in a time crunch and don't have time to go home and change clothes before going to lodge I go in what I have on.  I am sure most would prefer brothers showing up and wanting to be there, and actually attending lodge..... than to show up once ever few months but always look spiffy.  

I'm all for looking sharp at lodge, and feel it should be a dressier occasion, but with that said....

Brothers at lodge > Brothers at home b/c they don't have time or energy to get all fancy


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 4, 2011)

I have shorts, flipflops, suit tie, Tuxedo, Starched Wranglers, holy wranglers, dress shoes, cowboy boots, ropers, you name it, I cannot wear them all at once and some would offend anyone that had to gaze upon my NEON white legs in shorts. I have always tried to wear something appropriate to the occasion, but lets face it. If a true brother came to lodge in a pair of jeans with stains from years of hard labor yet they were clean, how many would cast the first stone? 
We have an EA that lives and works 45 miles from town, and if he shows up at all, I am very happy to have him no matter how much cow dung we have to smell out at the boot scraper.... Now, look at my profile picture and tell me I look like just an old hardheaded cowboy that drove 18 wheelers for 18 years....


----------



## SWATFrog (Apr 4, 2011)

Ive even sat in lodge in uniform.


----------



## wwinger (Apr 4, 2011)

I was sure that given a little time there would be a number of replies advocating minimum restrictions on lodge attire. Thanks to all of you for your imput. 

Nevertheless, there are still some things that don't make sense. Let me share a bit of my confusion wiith you.

A couple of years back, I went to a celebration being held by a lodge a couple of hours from my home. This was one of those lodges that most would describe as a rural lodge. I had visited there before and hadn't encountered anyone wearing a suit or sport coat, not even a tie. 

The event was on a Saturday, during the day. I wore dress slacks and a sport coat with no tie and was sure I would be overdressed. I got to the lodge early but as the members began to arrive I saw that I was the only one without a tie. Fortunately, there was a Grand Lodge sales table there and I was able to buy a tie for the meeting.  

Huh?


----------



## Christopher (Apr 4, 2011)

My personal feeling is that there is a world of difference between a regular brother and an officer.  I think it's great if a regular brother shows up looking nice, especially for a degree, but, as plenty of other brethren have already said, the important thing is that he showed up.  However, officers have volunteered to take on a burden of responsibility, which in my opinion includes looking nice for lodge.  They walk into it with both eyes open and hopefully knowing the expectations the WM has for them, including expectations for dress.  If they can't abide by the requirements, they shouldn't agree to become officers.  



Ashlar said:


> If I was FORCED to wear a suit and more especially a tux , I would not be an officer , nor would I be active. ... All I know is I am a great ritualist , I mentor new Masons , I study Freemasonry most ever day , I am there for my Brethren and my lodge when needed and most importantly I try to be the best man and Mason I can be in and out of lodge



I'm a bit perplexed by this.  You seem, by your list of activities, to be very committed to your lodge and to invest a lot in Masonry.  How is it that you're willing to sacrifice so much time and effort to learning and teaching the work, showing up for meetings and degrees, etc. etc., but you're not willing to make the comparatively simple sacrifice of wearing an uncomfortable set of clothes for a couple hours?  After all your work and dedication you would really not go back to lodge if you had to wear a coat and tie to do it?  I really can't comprehend that.


----------



## brandon.prewitt (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't have a say in this, but I recently bought my first suit for a job interview and only paid $300 for an Italian Imported high end suit with socks and shoes after I was unemployed for 5 of the last 7 months of last year.  They can be found cheaper.
It's not that expensive and you only need one.  You can get a nice shirt and tie set for $20 - $50.  I was actually surprised by how comfortable it was, although they tailored it before I picked it up.  I don't see why wearing a suit is such a problem.
I assumed it was required,and don't understand how something so Ceremonial would not have a required dress code.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 4, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Personally you have to see it from this point of view:
> 
> Many Grand Jurisdictions & their Lodges require its members (officers & members) to wear not just coat & tie, but tuxedo. I find that Texas is VERY relaxed in this aspect.
> 
> ...


 
I have to add that I am in the process of buying my very first tuxedo, not for a wedding or a dance... for another Masonic Body.

Boys, I have grown used to being comfortable in Jeans, Dockers, Suits, & Tuxedos. I have been to Lodge in all but the tuxedo (to date), I have even attended meetings in my work boots, jeans, and uniform shirts (as a non-officer) after a work shift. *I would never turn a Brother away no matter his attire, we are ALL certainly taught to look beyond the external qualifications.* Wear what the present company demands, and enjoy the fellowship of the fraternity as a member or visitor. Officers on the other hand _should_ be held to a higher standard, respective to their office or position. If per chance the officer can not afford the attire, I am 100% certain that the other Divan or officers corps will do everything in their power to assist the Brother...

Just my additional 2 Cents!


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 4, 2011)

Bro. Bennett said:


> I am very happy to have him no matter how much cow dung we have to smell out at the boot scraper...


 
You might need to explain that to some of them city boys here.  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, when I go to an informal lodge I either dress the part or take my coat off if I am caught unawares.  When I go to a formal lodge, say Holand I, I dress accordingly.  When I go to Grand Lodge I dress the part. Of the two lodges I have membership in, one is rather informal and one slightly formal.  The last thing I want to be between myself and my fellow brethren is his or my attire.  

Therefore, I see the merit to both sides of this conversation.  But it's still what's inside and not on the man that matters most.  I think we probably all agree with that statement.  At least, I would hope no one would strongly disagree.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not going to drive 20 miles home, take a shower, change into a suit and tie, and drive 20 miles back to lodge unless someone can tell me how it makes my work better. Why does anyone think a $300 suit looks better than new, starched jeans, $1000 boots, silver ranger belt, and starched shirt? Why should I dress down in a cheap suit that makes me look like a sofa cover?


----------



## cacarter (Apr 4, 2011)

It is of no difference to me what a Brother chooses to wear to a lodge meeting.  Saying that, I try to "class" it up as much as possible as a college student: clean jeans and collared shirt.  Then again if I don't have time to change, no one in lodge will judge me.  Like OlKev said out in West Texas it's pretty relaxed in all four of the lodges in Lubbock, but have varying unspoken standards.  Yellowhouse is oldest and more of the members are in business or banking so they dress up.  Mackenzie and Lubbock are a great mix of all and you'll see a Brother in shorts sitting next to a Brother in a suit and tie.  Daylight is the most relaxed and understandable, most are going out later that Saturday to work the fields, their ranch, or shift work.


----------



## Ashlar (Apr 5, 2011)

Christopher said:


> I'm a bit perplexed by this.  You seem, by your list of activities, to be very committed to your lodge and to invest a lot in Masonry.  How is it that you're willing to sacrifice so much time and effort to learning and teaching the work, showing up for meetings and degrees, etc. etc., but you're not willing to make the comparatively simple sacrifice of wearing an uncomfortable set of clothes for a couple hours?  After all your work and dedication you would really not go back to lodge if you had to wear a coat and tie to do it?  I really can't comprehend that.



No need of being perplexed , I am who I am and firmly believe that clothes do not make the Man or Mason  . I make plenty of sacrifices for my lodge and I think these sacrifices are more than enough , I do not think I need to prove my love for the Craft yet again by putting on a hot , uncomfortable suit and tie and set in lodge the entire time tugging and pulling at my tie  and sweating through my shirt and coat .

I will put on a suit and tie for funerals . I will put on a suit without tie , for special occasions (I really , really hate ties ) , but for stated meetings , no .


----------



## brandon.prewitt (Apr 5, 2011)

"Why does anyone think a $300 suit looks better than new, starched jeans,  $1000 boots, silver ranger belt, and starched shirt? Why should I dress  down in a cheap suit that makes me look like a sofa cover?"

Everyone has an opinion and is entitled to it and mine doesn't count anyway.  What you describe is not what I pictured.  I pictured coming in a dirty uniform from work, which in some circumstances is understandable, I guess.  Everyone's picture of dressing up is different. I don't wear jeans to weddings or funerals and wouldn't to the Lodge either, but that is just me, although I would adjust to dressing to what ever everyone else is wearing.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 5, 2011)

*Here's the Bottom Line:*

No matter where you are at, dress as the occasion requires. If boots and jeans are acceptable, So Mote It Be. There is no reason for anyone to take this discussion too personally. We are after all Brothers, we all entered into this fraternity in the exact same manner. We must remember that.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 5, 2011)

Agreed. Btw, I don't go to those fancy lodges, weddings or funerals. That way the occasion does not require fancy duds. Please make sure whomever buries me makes sure I have pressed jeans, boots and an aggie maroon shirt. Give my Stetson to my son.


----------



## Ashlar (Apr 6, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> *Here's the Bottom Line:*
> 
> No matter where you are at, dress as the occasion requires. If boots and jeans are acceptable, So Mote It Be. There is no reason for anyone to take this discussion too personally. We are after all Brothers, we all entered into this fraternity in the exact same manner. We must remember that.


 
This is true . I have nothing against lodges who do have dress codes and readily except those who like to  get all gussied up for lodge without question , just as those who like to dress up for lodge need to except us who do not . We all practice the same  Freemasonry , we all went through the same degrees , we are all brothers  the only difference is that it is in different wrappers . It takes all kinds to make this big blue marble turn .


----------



## JTM (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't mind lodges that wear a suit and tie, I just don't normally go to them.  I work from 8-5 just like a lot of them, but I don't like wearing out a suit within the year because I wore it twice a week.

I'll go to lodges that don't mind what I wear to work (polo and jeans or polo and slacks).


----------



## RTidwell (Apr 6, 2011)

My home lodge is a "working mans" lodge we have members that are retired military to doctors to surveyors such as myself.  I have seen brothers wear anything from suits to shorts and it doesnt bother me one bit.

Honestly to me this whole image thing is nonsense.  A brother is a brother no matter what he has on.  We all took the same oath and we should remember it!

I am a member if the FMRC and we are always hearing about image or getting  scalding looks for what we have on.  If a brother takes offense of me displaying the emblem on my vest I have no issue with him but I will gladly remind him of the same oath we took and how we were dressed.


----------



## tom268 (Apr 6, 2011)

It is a matter of what one is used to. Everything different seems odd, no matter what it is. Here, nobody would drop a thought on coming in Jeans or Polo Shirt. It is just not normal. Black suit and white tie is normal, and nobody would try to make it different. Everything else would be considered a "silent protest" or just bad manners.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 6, 2011)

My wife thinks I dress like a bohemian ... and she's never seen me in lodge!  Go figure.  I've got to agree a bit with Brother tom268.  

I guess it boils down to Darrell Royal's old comment, "dance with them that brung you."  Still want to go back to another old saying, "it is the enter, and not the outer qualifications that recommends a man to be made a mason."  

What say ye brethren?


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Apr 7, 2011)

Ashlar said:


> I will put on a suit and tie for funerals . I will put on a suit without tie , for special occasions (I really , really hate ties ) , but for stated meetings , no .


 
This kind of attitude saddens me. If a Lodge meeting not a "special occasion" for it's members, we have pretty much lost sight of what we're supposed to be there for.


----------



## JTM (Apr 7, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> This kind of attitude saddens me. If a Lodge meeting not a "special occasion" for it's members, we have pretty much lost sight of what we're supposed to be there for.


a meeting every single week (and sometimes twice) is too many special occasions for me to go to.  if it were quarterly, sure.


----------



## tom268 (Apr 7, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> This kind of attitude saddens me. If a Lodge  meeting not a "special occasion" for it's members, we have pretty much  lost sight of what we're supposed to be there for.


You take the words right out of my mouth. If a lodge meeting is not something special, it is no wonder, that brothers stop to come. A former WM of my lodge used to say: "Today is nothing special, just a degree meeting", when we had no initiation, passing or raising. And with this attitude he nearly brought the lodge down.

If a lodge meeting is something, that is so special, that you even dress up for it, then brothers take the time to participiate. Because they don't want to miss it. Because, if they miss it, they have to listen to the brothers, talking about it, and they will try to not miss the next one.

I don't know, if this works with all your stated meetings, but it surely works with degree meetings, with or without a candidate.


----------



## RTidwell (Apr 7, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:
			
		

> This kind of attitude saddens me. If a Lodge meeting not a "special occasion" for it's members, we have pretty much lost sight of what we're supposed to be there for.



If a lodge closes it's doors on a brother based on how he is dressed then that lodge has lost sight of the teachings of what makes a mason a mason.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 7, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> This kind of attitude saddens me. If a Lodge meeting not a "special occasion" for it's members, we have pretty much lost sight of what we're supposed to be there for.


 
It is special...  That is why I put on my good boots, bolo tie and my pressed jeans!


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 7, 2011)

Beathard said:


> It is special...  That is why I put on my good boots, bolo tie and my pressed jeans!


 
And that brother, IS special!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 7, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> You might need to explain that to some of them city boys here.  :wink:


 
Yes, I may have to, but only if asked... lol That reminds me, perhaps when he does come with excess cow dung on I should wear my full NBC suit... What Say Ye?


----------



## Beathard (Apr 7, 2011)

I never come into lodge with cow dung. I raise chickens.  I'm a chicken rancher. 8)


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 7, 2011)

Cows, chickens, goats...mom always said "wipe off yer boots before going inside"....


----------



## Beathard (Apr 7, 2011)

It's too deep to wipe. Have to change them.


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 7, 2011)

Beathard said:


> It's too deep to wipe. Have to change them.


 
Great thing about Texas...we have work boots and dress boots!


----------



## Ashlar (Apr 8, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> This kind of attitude saddens me. If a Lodge meeting not a "special occasion" for it's members, we have pretty much lost sight of what we're supposed to be there for.


 
It is a special occasion , I look forward to lodge , I have only missed two meetings in all my years as a Mason . Where did I say it was not a special occasion ?  If you want to wear a suit to stated meetings , then wear a suit , I for one will not . But I will add that I do not wear a suit to other '"special occasions" either . When I get together with my family for special dinners and other special occasions it is just as special as going to lodge as we all do not get together very often , but I do not wear a suit for that . And that is what going to lodge is to me , getting together with my extended family . I shouldn't be made to feel uncomfortable being amongst my brothers , nor would I want them uncomfortable .


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Apr 8, 2011)

RTidwell said:


> If a lodge closes it's doors on a brother based on how he is dressed then that lodge has lost sight of the teachings of what makes a mason a mason.


A Lodge should never do that. The _should_, however, close the doors on a brother based on how _chooses_ to dress. The brother who chooses to dress as if a Lodge meeting is a casual social affair has lost sight of what makes a Mason a Mason. The same goes for a Lodge that regards dress as inconsequential. Our labors are supposed to be something special, to be engaged in by a privileged few. While it is certainly true that such privilege is granted to suitable men, regardless of their station in life, it is expected that they will assume that privilege with the fervor and dignity it deserves. 

Notice that I've said nothing about what particular dress is expected. I would rather sit in a Lodge full of men in clean pressed jeans and polo shirts than in one where everyone wears a tux, provided that those Brethren in the former case were wearing the best clothes they had, for those Brothers will have shown me the regard they have for the Craft and it's Labor.


----------



## JTM (Apr 8, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> A Lodge should never do that. The _should_, however, close the doors on a brother based on how _chooses_ to dress. The brother who chooses to dress as if a Lodge meeting is a casual social affair has lost sight of what makes a Mason a Mason.


 
I feel like this is incorrect, but whatever.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 8, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> The brother who chooses to dress as if a Lodge meeting is a casual social affair has lost sight of what makes a Mason a Mason.




I think this depends on what's going on.  On degree nights, I personally like the idea of dressing more seriously, because I feel like the ritual is serious.  We get maybe four hours over the course of three nights to take a good man and make him better by our ritual.  We must then be very serious about the labor that we are about during those four hours or the job won't get done.  However, for stated meetings, most of what's accomplished is just enjoying each other's company, and if a man is going to go have dinner and fellowship with his friends, it's natural to want to feel comfortable.  Again, I think it's different for officers because they are more "at labor" than the other brethren, but I still don't feel it's as serious as a degree.

I like the suggestion by JohnnyFlotsam that a man should wear his best, whatever that is.  I would probably add the caveat that a man should show respect to the expectations of those around him.  I personally dislike feeling out of place.  I enjoy wearing suits to lodge because dressing up for lodge is part of my feeling that it's special, and, despite going almost every week, it still feels special to go to lodge every time.  But, when I visit a lodge for the first time and find out almost no one else is wearing a jacket, I feel out of place and awkward.  No one makes me feel unwelcome, but I feel like I'm behaving badly.  Whether you're overdressing or underdressing, it's not polite, and if you're out of place by enough, it's distracting.

I think flexibility is the key.  Flexibility of lodges to take men as they come, within reason, and a lodge to expect a brother to fit in, within reason.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 8, 2011)

For degrees I wear a white button down shirt and tie with my jeans and boots. It's a time to dress up you know...  But so does everyone else on the degree team.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 8, 2011)

Beathard said:


> For degrees I wear a white button down shirt and tie with my jeans and boots. It's a time to dress up you know...  But so does everyone else on the degree team.


 
Brother, I know of one PM who wore suit, tie, hat and one spur on his (I believe) right boot.  No place but Texas!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 9, 2011)

I am not sure that this discussion is going anywhere at this point other than within a circle.

Wear the best attire that you can based on the circumstances. I do not believe that anyone can ask anyone any more or any less.

I would like to add that I find it interesting that we are having such a detailed discussion regarding "coats & ties" when the ladies of the Order of the Eastern Star are *Required* to wear dresses to their meetings. My wife did not even own a single dress until she joined our local OES chapter. Also, I find no difference in the "coat & tie" as an officer of the Lodge than the requirement of a "Uniform" as an officer of York Rite Commandry, or the tuxedos in York Rite College & Allied Masonic Degrees... For most Masonic bodies the attire is what it is. Those who choose not to persue those organizations so that they do not have to conform quite simply can make that choice. I for one will not limit myself based on the attire, there is far too much Masonry out there to learn and discover.

With that said, again there is no difference between a Brother who dresses in his best jeans and shirt and the Brother who dresses in a suit or tuxedo. It is what it is!


----------



## MikeMay (Apr 9, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> With that said, again there is no difference between a Brother who dresses in his best jeans and shirt and the Brother who dresses in a suit or tuxedo. It is what it is!




Amen to that...its all about what is on the inside of a man, not how the man is dressed up...  ;-)


----------

